# big white trout



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

hey wensday 12/3/08 me and need2fish went to catch some ribbonfish and white trout and mark caught this stud of a trout awesome. dose anybody know what the record is?










scot


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

That is a nice one!!:clap

I've heard out around the shallow oil rigs off MS and LA they can run up to 4 pounds.


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

slob.pretty work!


----------



## YakFlies (Oct 3, 2008)

how long was it?


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice!!!. :clap It seems to me like they are getting bigger and bigger every year. thanks for the report. I like the fact nowI can say them trout get HUGE....


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

thats a stud trout.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

mark thats a hog!


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

My uncle had the record for a little while, I beleive it was 6lbs somethin


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

nice fish!:letsdrink


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

you're doing well!!!


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

NICE trout!!!:clap


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

fry him up ! :hungry


----------



## flipthelip (Apr 7, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice Trout Mark:clap, Glad to see you got out and caught some fish, Reelhappy I think the record last time I looked was around 7lb or a little bigger but less than 8lbs My Biggest was almost 7lbs 20 years ago, Mark I have all those papers signed but 5 so If you need to pick them up I'll be at work tomorrow, Good job guy's


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Yeah!!:clap


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

> *YakFlies (12/5/2008)*how long was it?


he was 18" long nice fatty!










we also caught a 16" and some more nice ones, enough for mark to have a nice fish fry!

scot


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice fish! We were fishing the oil rigs out of LA one day and caught one in 300ft of water that was almost22" and fat. that was the largest one I've ever seen. It ate a snapper rig with a half a cigar minnow.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

It seems theyve been getting bigger every year since Ivan..Maybe the added structure and less pressure? We caught one a few weeks back that stretched from one of my buddys shoulder to the other..biggest one weve ever seen or caught...Nice job on the white trout masscre


----------



## fishitall (Oct 22, 2007)

They were big like that in the 70's. I agree with above.


----------



## Buckethead (Sep 2, 2008)

Do specks generally get larger than white trout? I caught a 19/20" speck over in Ocklochnee/Panacea.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Buckethead (12/7/2008)*Do specks generally get larger than white trout? I caught a 19/20" speck over in Ocklochnee/Panacea.




Yes sir most definitely...Specks get much bigger


----------



## fishindad1 (Oct 7, 2008)

Back in 1973 on Christmas Eve My dad and I were out in East Bay and Dad Hooked a 5 1/2Lb White Trout on a root beer stingray grub. The Whites ere definitly bigger in the 70s and looks like there making a come back. Nice Fish guys.


----------



## fishingfromagunship (Oct 26, 2007)

6 lbs, 2 oz.

http://www.coastaltexas.com/fish/fish.asp?fid=3

Cheers-

Chris


----------

